# Does anyone actually use note-taking software?



## Hollis (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm talking stuff like Evernote, Zotero or Scrivener.. okay they all have their "specialist" uses.

I downloaded a version of Evernote, but can't see much to do with it, other than draw up a hypothetical 'To do' list of things to do in the garden. 

What's all the fuss about?


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 25, 2012)

the hypothetical is a big old 'world', plenty of demand


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Is Sharepoint part of the same thing? If so then could be good when working in teams but is more or less useless for individuals.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

evernote looks intgeresting.

scriviner might help in the solving the problem of how i do notes for essays and that i can't take my wall with me.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Hollis said:


> I'm talking stuff like Evernote, Zotero or Scrivener.. okay they all have their "specialist" uses.
> 
> I downloaded a version of Evernote, but can't see much to do with it, other than draw up a hypothetical 'To do' list of things to do in the garden.
> 
> What's all the fuss about?


You live a simple life. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 25, 2012)

Not really. SharePoint is to help share files and information between people. You can use meeting workspaces and OneNote to do quick on the fly meeting notes but its not something you'd use around the home.

OneNote is worth a look if you have Office installed.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 25, 2012)

I normally use the pre-installed wet-ware for meetings and lectures.







For essays etc I just type in [[[[FFSS REF GOES RIGHT HERE (ref blah blah)}}}}]]]]<<<<, or REFREF(ref bollox) REFREF.

Then put the references in order at the end on a second read through. It means I really check my work thoroughly to prevent handing anything in with my 'visual cues' still in there.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

i don't write unless i have to, typing seems to skip some of the dyslexia problems.

i'm also pulling off loads of stuff off databases.to save on the computer anyway. streamlining that might be good

and i loose notes.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 25, 2012)

toggle said:


> i don't write unless i have to, typing seems to skip some of the dyslexia problems.
> 
> i'm also pulling off loads of stuff off databases.to save on the computer anyway. streamlining that might be good
> 
> and i loose notes.


Like I said a lot of the time I just type stuff in and sort it out later, even if I have to mark something like >>>>>>>>>>>>this<<<<<<<<<< to make sure I spot it the second read through. 

People managed to write theses and books before computers you know.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2012)

Back in the 90s someone gave me a computer notetaker, it fired up when you hit some hotkeys, it was pretty cool, but as I had a desktop I could not take it with me to meetings and the like. I had a filofax instead for that (well a version of one) and that was just easier and more versatile.

Now I have a workbook in which I write everything that has not come by email. I like simplicity.


----------



## Kate Hillier (Apr 25, 2012)

I am a big Evernote user, I have it on my Desktop and Iphone. 
 I much prefer to have notes in a convenient small form rather than a hefty notebook.
 I also use it to save an Online Recipe book.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 25, 2012)

Hollis' To-Do List

1) Feed cat.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Like I said a lot of the time I just type stuff in and sort it out later, even if I have to mark something like >>>>>>>>>>>>this<<<<<<<<<< to make sure I spot it the second read through.
> 
> People managed to write theses and books before computers you know.


 
a lot of peole with severe dyslexia didn't.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 25, 2012)

I use Evernote because I dont like keeping paper, no room and im constantly away, its just not practical, so letters, instructions, everything, gets scanned and tagged and put in Evernote.  That way can be acessed from anywhere - phone, laptop, ipad, other peoples computers and I dont have to worry about where I put it.


----------



## toggle (Apr 25, 2012)

choice is evernote or onenote. i've been looking at both this afternoon instead of my dissertati0on


----------



## Hollis (Apr 25, 2012)

I liked the look of scrivener when I was investigating. Interestingly in Evernote there is an exciting debate as to the use of nested tags v nested notebook..

Anyhow - toggle, when I was doing my dissertation I had the mother of all spreadsheets - over 1000 sources - tagged, noted and searchable. Did the job.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 25, 2012)

Hollis said:


> Anyhow - toggle, when I was doing my dissertation I had the mother of all spreadsheets - over 1000 sources - tagged, noted and searchable. Did the job.


How many different permutations on "Feed cat" can there possibly be?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't stand Evernote.

I regularly use Yojimbo, CP Notebook and Eaglefiler for various purposes, with Notational Velocity + Simplenote for simple text notes. If you're not on a Mac it seems you are quite severely limited here for some reason.

Tbh if I wasn't using specialised programs, I'd write plain text notes and keep them in Dropbox.


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2012)

Hollis said:


> I liked the look of scrivener when I was investigating. Interestingly in Evernote there is an exciting debate as to the use of nested tags v nested notebook..
> 
> Anyhow - toggle, when I was doing my dissertation I had the mother of all spreadsheets - over 1000 sources - tagged, noted and searchable. Did the job.


 

nods.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 26, 2012)

I use sticky notes...is that the sorta thing you mean? they look like on screen post its but you can't stick them to anyones head. Which is a shame.


----------



## toggle (Apr 26, 2012)

Clair De Lune said:


> I use sticky notes...is that the sorta thing you mean? they look like on screen post its but you can't stick them to anyones head. Which is a shame.


 
i do as well.

i think the day when i rached out to try ot pick one off the screen was a sign i'd been looking at a pc for too long.


does that count as more or less gormless than trying to remove a fly off the screen by waving the mouse pointer at it?


----------



## Kate Hillier (Apr 26, 2012)

Scrivener is great as well. My prefered WP for long essays, stories, post etc.


----------



## Hollis (May 8, 2012)

On an exciting update we've had 'onenote' suddenly appear in work.  Like the look of it over Evernote.. but still can't figue if its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 27, 2012)

I am now simultaneously testing 3 productivity apps for my android phone...  Interestin' - complexity versus simplicty.  The time flys by.. quite like the look of hte Evernote app, however Google tasks does the job simply.. ho hum. ho hum.


----------

